# Article on Dojo I attend



## Shogun (Jul 31, 2004)

The link below goes to a Seattle Times article on Tsubaki Kannagara Shrine: The Dojo I study Aiki at. I wasnt there for this and now I am dissapointed. anyways, check it out.

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/snohomishcountynews/2001956595_shrine16n.html


----------



## bgb (Jul 31, 2004)

Very interesting!  Thank you for posting.


The Aikido Center I attend is housed out of a middle school cafetaria.....


bgb


----------



## Shogun (Aug 1, 2004)

A ninjutsu class in my area is held in a Elementary school classroom, a small one at that. its cool.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 19, 2004)

My dojo is in a building primarily used for dance classes. We just dance a little differently


----------



## Shogun (Aug 20, 2004)

Hoo Ha!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2005)

An article on a Chicago aikido instructor:
http://www.chicagotribune.com/features/lifestyle/q/chi-0507310393jul31,1,693313.story


----------



## Paul B (Jul 31, 2005)

It sounds like he's a good teacher. I hope it goes well.

That being said...I know how the Trib heard of that story.. 

Wife works at WGN..part of Tribune company...Chicago wheelin' and dealin' at it's finest!

Sour grapes? Nah.  lol


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, we all benefit when the martial arts get positive exposure, I figure!


----------



## Yari (Aug 2, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> An article on a Chicago aikido instructor:
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/features/lifestyle/q/chi-0507310393jul31,1,693313.story




Good story! 

/Yari


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the link to the article.  Sounds like a very interesting place to train.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2005)

Another article:
http://www.abqtrib.com/albq/nw_local/article/0,2564,ALBQ_19858_4209010,00.html

*Former CIA spy puts heart into his work at lab*



> Phillips, 54, worked for the CIA for 25 years, in a laundry list of countries spanning much of the globe. His passions are Eastern wisdom and ki aikido, a martial art focused on redirecting energy back on the attacker.



The article has more to say about how his study of Aikido helps him do his job at Los Alamos.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 10, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Another article:
> http://www.abqtrib.com/albq/nw_local/article/0,2564,ALBQ_19858_4209010,00.html
> 
> *Former CIA spy puts heart into his work at lab*
> ...


When I interviewed my current instructor he spoke at length about using aiki philosophy in everyday relationships.  When I went through my divorce I paid very close attention to using aiki philosophy when dealing with my ex-wife and found that the entire scenario went surprisingly smoothly.


----------

